# Power feed for CX601



## _ACH_ (Feb 15, 2022)

Hello, does anyone know which power feed model will work with a CX601. It has a 12mm shaft.

I've found a few on Vevor and Amazon that fit a 5/8 shaft but I do not access to a lathe in case I need to make an adapter.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 15, 2022)

Try Little Machine Shop and/or Grizzly.  The stuff on Vevor and Amazon are for Bridgeport's, BP clones and RF30 clones.









						Mini Mill Power Feed Kit | X-Axis Power Feed
					

Install this mini mill power feed kit to make your machine safer and improve its performance. The power feed fits any mini mill with an extended x-axis screw.




					littlemachineshop.com


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 16, 2022)

Since the CX601 has a 33" X 8" table I wouldn't shy away from a Bridgeport style power feed (Vivor is the cheapest I've found so far).  Where are you located?  A local forum member may be able to help you with what ever adapters you can't make yourself.


----------



## _ACH_ (Feb 16, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Since the CX601 has a 33" X 8" table I wouldn't shy away from a Bridgeport style power feed (Vivor is the cheapest I've found so far).  Where are you located?  A local forum member may be able to help you with what ever adapters you can't make yourself.


Thanks. I'm located in Vaughan, ON. I'll look more into the Vevor power feeds. I'm also looking into Precision Matthews although not cheap.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 16, 2022)

@thriller007 built a PF for his CX601









						Power feed ideas???
					

Going on a Craftex cx601 I was going to put a power feed on. I bought one off eBay but it was the wrong style so was thinking of modding it but I am sure someone on here has already done something like this or has great ideas in their head. It would be better if it was mounted on the left and...




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com
				




https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/new-project-redneck-power-feed.2672/


----------



## neer724 (Feb 16, 2022)

I saw this on Kijiji this morning.  If you are in the Ottawa are you might want to check it out:









						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca
				




This is very similar to what BlondieHacks has on her mill and will most likely fit the xc601

Hope this helps...

Siva


----------



## _ACH_ (Feb 16, 2022)

neer724 said:


> I saw this on Kijiji this morning.  If you are in the Ottawa are you might want to check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I see it comes with the 90 degree mount which could be handy.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 16, 2022)

_ACH_ said:


> Thanks. I see it comes with the 90 degree mount which could be handy.



That's considered a horizontal PF and is specifically intended for table top machines and tends to be pricey.  I doubt it mounts to a 12mm shaft, 17mm maybe.


----------



## neer724 (Feb 16, 2022)

Does it look like this power feed:


----------

